# Amplificador de señal para TV canales abiertos



## rolingos (Nov 25, 2005)

Resido fuera de la ciudad y quisiera construir un amplificador de televisión. ¿Podría un amplificador de sonido amplificar la señal de televisión?

Les agradecería un montón por la ayuda, Adiós.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 25, 2005)

Aquí tienes un circuito de un booster para TV de 20dB de ganancia, muy pequeño y de banda ancha. Sirve para VHF y UHF.

Las recomendaciones del caso: Usa poca soldadura; los pines de los componentes lo más cortos posible y el componente como tal, lo más pegado al circuito. En todos estos circuitos, el diseño y construcción del PCB (circuito impreso) es muy importante. 

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/003/

Si quieres amplificación solo en UHF, existe un chip que es el NE5205, el cual suministra 20db de ganancia con un solo integrado.

y aquí, tienes uno para UHF de 15 db:

http://www.newcircuits.com/circuit.php?id=rfr010




> ¿Podría un amplificador de sonido amplificar la señal de televisión?



No, los amplificador de RF son distintos a los amplificador de audio. A pesar de que la finalidad de todos estos circuitos amplificador es siempre la misma; llevar una señal con baja potencia a una señal igual pero con una potencia mayor que pueda entregar a la carga; las caracteríticas de potencia, filtrado y ancho de banda del amplificador difieren totalmente entre uno de audio y otro de radiofrecuencia. Sin embargo sus tipos o clases pueden asemejarse pero los componentes electrónicos que los conforman son de muy distintas características.

De hecho, los amplificador de audio se diseñan de manera tal que no tengan ninguna interferencia o resonancia indeseada en sus filtros y etapas, ocasionadas por cualquier tipo de señales de RF.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Elvic (Abr 12, 2007)

hola se que es un foro de electrónica y por lo tanto no debe resultar muy dificil realizar algunos proyectos de los que se proponen  bueno...

En lo particular yo intente hacer un circuito parecido y pues no pude hacerlo 
las causas fueron 

1.- no es fácil encontrar estos transistores de RF 
2.- la calibración resulta muy complicada sin instrumentos necesarios
3.- las bobinas no se encuentra en las electrónicas hay la necesidad de hacerlas ..
4.- pueden presentar mucho ruido(interferencia)
5.-si ser realiza mal la placa este también es un problema pues se crean capacitancias entre las pista de cobre...

bueno eso fue lo que me paso a mi pero los proyectos que menciona Marcelo parecen "sencillos " .
bien solo que este mensaje  les sirva como referencia y aprender de experiencias ajenas 
bueno
hay cosas que resultan en complicarse demasiado y se desiste, se pierde dinero y tiempo..

pero ustedes pueden intentarlo ... 
espero no cause malestar el comentario entre los miembro del foro ...
por ser un comentario algo pesimista ..

suerT


----------



## franklin1 (Nov 24, 2011)

amigos estuve construyendo el amplificador de rf de 15 db y no me funciona.
el transistor tiene cuatro terminales y no se si estan mal ubicadas, medi el transistor y toda esta bien.

la verdad es que no se que pasaraaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## duile (Nov 24, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=489&pictureid=4246

Éste es básico!! pero para pruebas tal vez sirva


----------



## zealot2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola Duile, bueno verdaderamente el amplificador que has puesto es el que me resulta mas facil de hacer, pues, es del que poseo todos los componentes, es para ver television en Cuba, donde la señal no llega con buena fuerza, crees que me sirva definitivamente?, lo has probado, gracias.



Ha, por favor los valores de las bobinas que tienes puesto es para L1, o para L2?


----------



## duile (Mar 7, 2012)

zealot2 dijo:


> Hola Duile, bueno verdaderamente el amplificador que has puesto es el que me resulta mas facil de hacer, pues, es del que poseo todos los componentes, es para ver television en Cuba, donde la señal no llega con buena fuerza, crees que me sirva definitivamente?, lo has probado, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, por favor los valores de las bobinas que tienes puesto es para L1, o para L2?




usa los mismos valores!
el la bobina L1 y L2


----------



## zealot2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Un millon de gracias amigo, solo una pregunta mas y es la ultima. Las ocho vueltas de la bobina, deben quedar bien pegaditas o a una separacion que cumplan una longitud determinada?. Gracias de antemano.

Gracias mi hermano, una pregunta mas y sera la ultima. Las ocho vueltas de la bobina deben quedar bien uniditas o a una separacion determinada para que estas cumplan cierta longitud?


----------



## duile (Mar 9, 2012)

la bobina hazla lo mas pegada entre espiras! --- para que de la inductancia adecuada


----------



## karol94 (Mar 13, 2012)

hola, yo quiero hacer del de 20db pero es que no se como pasar el esquema del circuito a la forma final que es lo que seria lo que tendría que llevar a la placa, si alguien tiene ya lo que es el circuito lista para pasarlo a la placa por favor si me lo puede pasar. Gracias


----------



## carlosenati (Nov 11, 2013)

hola e visto este circuito en Internet no se que tal funcione ademas que no entiendo la parte donde dice que el voltaje de 12 volts va a ser por el mismo cable coaxial ya que si lo conecto al televisor el voltaje también ingresara al sintonizador y cause algún daño al equipo o tengo que añadirle un condensador antes de conectarlo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2013)

Hola caro Carlosenati , yo no se donde usteds sacou ese circuito , pero  seguramiente el NO anda , el estas demasiado equivocado en su conecciones , por exenplo : no hay un resistor de polarizaciõn de gate de lo Fet , no hay un resistor nin inductor o que sea de polarizaciõn de colector de lo transistor BJT ,no hay un desacoplamiento de RF a lo regulador 7812 ,no hay sequer un circuito sintonizado (inductor + capacitor ) , son muchos erros de disenho  portanto aca dejo una sugerencia:  orbide ese circuito.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola Carlosenati,? que tal eses circuitos aca ? el es para UHF pero puede andar en VHF reproyectando los filtros de entrada y salida (capacitores y inductores)
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## carlosenati (Nov 12, 2013)

gracias Daniel Lopez por tu aporte la verdad yo había notado también los mismos errores en el circuito pero considere que podía caber la posibilidad de que sea un error mio ya que no soy un experto en electrónica y aveces a uno se le escapan algunos detalles ,aparte que la pagina de donde la saque que es hora13 tiene muy buenos artículos y bueno hay buscando en un articulo de antenas que ellos poseen me di cuenta del circuito pero el cual no llegaba a entender al 100% es por ello que decidí a compartir el circuito para salir de mi incógnita .bueno bendiciones y muchas gracias.


----------



## jonciosito (Dic 14, 2014)

hola amigos espero que me puedan ayudar estuve buscando un amplificador de señal de tv ya que donde voy a quedarme en estos dias no puedo ver ningun canal de tv un campasino que me dara posada coloco una antena normal en un palo de unos 2 metros de altura pero en otro pueblo servano llegan a dar algo de 7 canales queria saber si hay la posibilidad de fabricar tanto una antena o un amplificador que me pueda servir para poder ver dichos canales ya que donde me encuentro es un lugar accidentado cerraos por muchos lados. quisiera saber que puedo hacer 
saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2014)

Hola estimado y amigo Don jonciosito , dependendo de onde estas puede sener que no hay nenhum sinal de TV suficiente para si puder mirar un programa de  TV mismo con qualidad mediocre , asi lo unico meo es enplear una antena parabolica (satelital) en banda "C" (4Ghz)  o "Ku"(12Ghz)
Att.
Daniel Lopez.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2014)

este amplificador lo construí varias veces y siempre funciono a la primera, tiene el pcb y todo 
el transistor se puede poner BFR90, BFR91, BFW92    ,
yo lo e probado con el BFR90 y BFR91 


esta el la web 
http://www.iq-technologies.net/projects/rf/003/
y estas son algunas imágenes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 15, 2014)

Hola a todos, circuitos y proyectos de como armar amplificadores para  antenas de TV hay muchos por la internet basta buscar ,haora devemos recordar que milagros fue en la epoca de "Jesus Cristo",si no hay un sinal minimo lo suficiente disponible en la antena lo amplificador NO resolve lo problema. Entonses una tentativa es enplear una antena de alta ganancia ,por ejenplo una Log-Periodica (banda ancha) armada lo mas alto que possible en relación a lo solo( 15 metros minimos) , seguido de un amplificador de linea , mas una linea de bajada de buena qualidad de modo no atenuar mucho ese debil sinal hasta lo TV. Como ya aclarado dependendo de lo local en questón lo nivel de sinal disponible en aire es tan debil o quasi inexistente que no mas hay lo que hacer , asi tenemos que lançar manos de otros meos de recepción (satelital).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2014)

A tan baja  altura solo va a servir para que se paren las moscas  

Probá de ponerla mas alta y vertical , la polarización vertical "suele tener mejor ganancia" , en ciudad agarraría mas ruido de chispas de automotores , pero si estás en el campo . . . 

Yo personalmente los compraría hechos , son baratos y salen andando


----------



## Carlelines (Feb 4, 2015)

Buenas!!..Estuve viendo los circuitos que anexaron y solo trabajan a bajas frecuencias. Por casualidad tendrán uno a altas frecuencias, por ejemplo de 500 a 700 MHz para obtener una ganancia de 15 a 25 dB


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2015)

Carlelines dijo:


> Buenas!!..Estuve viendo los circuitos que anexaron y solo trabajan a bajas frecuencias. Por casualidad tendrán uno a altas frecuencias, por ejemplo de 500 a 700 MHz para obtener una ganancia de 15 a 25 dB


 
¿ Que estás diciendo ? , el que puse yo funciona hasta mas 900mhz 

Mensaje #17 , probado y funcionando , es amplificador de UHF de 20 dB de 40MHZ hasta 900MHZ


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 4, 2015)

!Hola a todos, saludos cordeales desde Brasil!, caro Don Carlelines
 te dejo aca una dirección con muchos ejenplos de lo circuito por ustedes solicitado : https://www.google.com.br/images?hl..._group&ei=LmXSVNefNsK-ggT_44HoDw&ved=0CBQQsAQ
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Carlelines (Feb 4, 2015)

Chevere, Disculpa. Voy a simularlo!!.... Gracias por responder!, 1 pregunta: la entrada es el puerto 4 y la salida el puerto 1? Puerto 3 de VCC y  2,5 GND???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2015)

en el simulador las vacas vuelan , podes armarlo con confianza,
 yo llevo armados unos cuantos
y tengo comprados todos estos transistores,para ir armando a medida que los clientes piden,





ya solo me quedan 7 transistores





Carlelines dijo:


> Chevere, Disculpa. Voy a simularlo!!.... Gracias por responder!, 1 pregunta: la entrada es el puerto 4 y la salida el puerto 1? Puerto 3 de VCC y  2,5 GND???


1,salida de antena (es 1 y gnd)
2, gnd
3, 9vcc 
4 ,entrada de antena (es 4 y gnd)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en el simulador las vacas vuelan , podes armarlo con confianza,
> yo llevo armados unos cuantos
> y tengo comprados todos estos transistores,para ir armando a medida que los clientes piden,
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , desafortunadamente o desgraciadamente aca por esas latitudes (Brasil) los transistores de la linea "BFRXX" estan  quedando raros en si obtenir y los disponibles en lo mercado especializado son truchos Chinos , verdaderas porquerias.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. acepto algunos ejenplares como regalo , jajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## Carlelines (Feb 6, 2015)

Perfecto...Gracias.... una ultima consulta el valor real de los inductores cuales son?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 6, 2015)

Carlelines dijo:


> Perfecto...Gracias.... una ultima consulta el valor real de los inductores cuales son?


Todos los datos de construición dese "booster" estan aca :http://www.iq-technologies.net/projects/rf/003/
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2015)

Carlelines dijo:


> Perfecto...Gracias.... una ultima consulta el valor real de los inductores cuales son?


donde dice PARTS ,esta la lista de componentes y al final 
*L1,2:	diameter : 5mm
 	wire thickness : 0,5mm
 	turns : 8*


----------



## duile (Feb 6, 2015)

Carlelines dijo:


> Buenas!!..Estuve viendo los circuitos que anexaron y solo trabajan a bajas frecuencias. Por casualidad tendrán uno a altas frecuencias, por ejemplo de 500 a 700 MHz para obtener una ganancia de 15 a 25 dB




mira aquí http://www.circuittrue.com/uhf-tv-preamplifier-an-inexpensive-antenna-mounted-more-than-25-db-of-gain/

http://www.circuittrue.com/uhf-tv-p...sive-antenna-mounted-more-than-25-db-of-gain/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2015)

duile dijo:


> mira aquí http://www.circuittrue.com/uhf-tv-preamplifier-an-inexpensive-antenna-mounted-more-than-25-db-of-gain/
> 
> http://www.circuittrue.com/uhf-tv-p...sive-antenna-mounted-more-than-25-db-of-gain/



el único problema es uno solo, no tiene pcb y para diceñar pcb no es facil.
no es fácil por las frecuencias que se maneja ,un componente con una pista mal echa y ya estropea todo,
oscilaciones sobre todo,
la forma en que las bovinas estén la placa,etc,etc

lo que quiero decir es que si no tienen la experiencia con rf ,ni lo intenten 
aun con el pcb ya diceñado,
pueden aparecer problemas que difícilmente lo solucionen sin tener algún tiempo trabajando con uhf


----------



## Carlelines (Feb 20, 2015)

Gracias a todos por su atención. Aun con algunas dudas.. pero ahí voy!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 20, 2015)

Carlelines dijo:


> Gracias a todos por su atención. Aun con algunas dudas.. pero ahí voy!


Aclare tu dudas , seguramente estamos aca para tentar quitarlas 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Sep 30, 2015)

consrui el amlificador recomendado 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-senal-tv-canales-abiertos-612/#post982041
 con otro transistor y el c4 de 2pf  y funciona pero como corte  a 70mhz  

seguire investigando


----------

